# dodges weak tranys



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

I got rid of my older dodges because of transmission problems. I am looking at a couple of 2006's, 2500 with the 5.7 hemi. Did dodge do something about there weak tranys?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

yes the trany's on the 3rd gen are solid. You shouldn't have any problems at all, just keep up on the fluid changes. It wouldn't be a bad idea to put a trans temp gauge on too.good luck


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know what transmission is the best but what I do know is that when I go to the Minneapolis auto auction there are dozens of dealers there with 1 ton pickups that are pulling 50' trailers.

8 out of every 10 is a Dodge. They must be doing something right...


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 2004 Hemi 2500. With the stock trans cooler, I never get temps above the 160's while I am plowing. I thought long and hard about what truck to buy to plow and i haven't been disappointed yet. Course, if you get a driver that doesnt care, then any transmission will fail.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

The years to watch out for are 1994 through 2001. Trans are weak as heck...lol We have an 03 and and 04 and no problems... along with a dozen or so 93 and older units


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have plowed with a 2001 and now a 2000 Dodge and havent had any problems, knock on wood. They will be fine as long as you dont abuse them.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*2004 Dodge 2500*

I also thought long and hard. The older did have trans problems with a friend that had his rebuilt twice. No issues here and love the front end suspension.


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

trans on my 06 dodge with cummins is great as long as I baby sit the trans temps.
It will spike up real quick if used hard.
Not a big deal if you take it out of O.D or run tow haul mode it cools down quick.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

my 92 ram ctd has the orig. 46rh and plowed it's whole life...not just luck...maintenance and love


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

after hard work let the truck idle in neutral to cool down. that way the tranny fluid cycles. from what I understand the fluid doesnt cycle in park there for it doesnt cool down as fast as neutral. 

dads truck just had the tranny rebuilt after 340 000kms all plowing 
he picked up the truck new in 2001 drove it to the western dealer had a plow installed and plowed that night and has ever since.

new tranny has a deeper pan, shift kit and billet torque converter. 
play tranny temp guage.

Love my dodges


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new 545RFE Tranny isn't bulletproof but is definitely not the weak link of the truck anymore. Like stated, 94-01 (02 2500/3500's) had the glass trannys.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

I can say that most of the trans repairs that are done in the dealership that I work at are Dodge's.
Haven't seen many of the newer Dodge's on the hoist, so maybe they have the problen's corrected.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

TLB;607007 said:


> I can say that most of the trans repairs that are done in the dealership that I work at are Dodge's.


Seems to me if you work at a Dodge dealership, you would see mostly Dodge trans repairs. I definitely wouldn't take my GM product to Dodge for trans work.


----------



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

Um yea ..so i have a 04 hemi..at 73500mi the trans blew up. I called dodge and they told me basically to shove it...cost $2000 to fix, but sence then its been ok..how involved is it to install a trans temp gauge..?


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I've got 53k on my tranny no problems yet but I do have a deep pan and gauge. The gauge isn't hard to install you can buy a tranny line with the T in it for the sensor or you can make your own. Or you could just install in one of the plugs on the passenger side of the tranny but the best place is in the line before the cooler so you really know how hot it is getting.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Proper maintanence is key. Spend the $$$ on the filter and freshen up the fluid. Plus having the band adjusted will really extend the life of the trans.

DAFF


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

do they make aftermarket deeper pans for the 2001 trans?


----------



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

does anyone know of a complete kit for the tranny gauge (everything ill need). and how do i getthe bands adjusted and why would i have to do that


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DCJ inc.;608554 said:


> and how do i getthe bands adjusted and why would i have to do that


Keeping your bands tight will prevent any slipping. Recently my tranny temp was running around 195 pulling about 15k and that was very unusual so I brought it in to be serviced. Got the fluid and filter changed plus had the kickdown band tightened and today while towing it didn't get past 155.

I had the local Dodge dealer put in my temp gauge so I can't give you any tips on how to install that.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

My 2003 CTD has a 150,000 miles on it with the original trans.. Been a plow truck since day one, tows all year long and has a 120 hp chip installed.. never had an issue... Can't stress enough how big maintenance will help the trans's in these trucks last a long time!! I flush my trans twice a year once in the fall and once in spring.. Cheap insurance... Just make sure you use the right trans fluid!!! ATF+4 anything else will cause the trans to self destruct!!


----------



## a.paul (Sep 30, 2008)

So an 01 Dodge 2500 with 58K on it might be a good vehicle to skip due to transmission issues?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea that's the line i think. This just concerns the gassers. The diesels had a different transmission.
I had one go on my 01 at 78K i think it was??.
2 in my 89 and some... It's fine now,, knock on wood.....
I had them put a new one in .
The factory new, not a rebuilt tranney is a totally different tranney. It has much better performance and the torque converter works too.
There were some bad converters that destroyed some transmissions also.

other than that there great.


----------



## a.paul (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.wymanschevy.com/VehicleDetails/324625093

Pretty low miles and it's in pretty good shape, never had a plow on it that I can see, but I'd hate to blow a tranny in January.

Not that it might not happen with any other truck, but why start off behind the 8 ball?

Or is that the wrong way to look at it?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 545RFE Tranny found on 2003 and newer trucks (except for diesels) doesn't have bands to adjust, at least none that I've heard of.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

This is the temp sensor in the line going to the cooler in the first link . The second sells the lines made up already or you can buy the manifold cut your line to build your own which is what I did but I used fuel fittings from Summit they weren't selling these yet. I actually picked up a new line made it up first then switched it out.
http://www.dieselmanor.com/diy/CMS3-gauge/G3image6.htm
http://www.dieselmanor.com/dm-products.asp


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

hey brook I do no that in 05 dodge has a 70 or 100,000 mile powwer train warranty and in 06 thay did away with it but brought it back in 07 and now I think that thay have a life time power train warranty. so be fore you buy just something to think about.


----------

